# scored big today.. at least big to me ...best way to do thes



## steyr223 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello. Everyone
Today brought back some old memories
One Of my old accounts ( cell site & wi fi stuff)
was doing there spring cleaning



How would you process these (I have no more HNO3)?
I can tell you the little wings are magnetic and
The white part is porcelain (this is the same
material that one of my very first post was on)

"My iron oxide and magnet attached to my air
hose " now you remember.
Actually I successfully recovered a good amount
thanks to you guys

Anywho here are more pics
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## TheGoldenChild (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow nice score, have you tried reverse electroplating? Reverse electroplating looks cool and I would like to try it.


----------



## Geo (Nov 1, 2012)

hey Rob, you will have to set up a cell to do those. its way too much base metal to dissolve in AP. if you cant do it, try to find a member close enough you dont have to ship and let them do it for you, if theres enough of them.


----------



## Irons2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Beware of Beryllium Oxide. The White Ceramic may be BeO. You do not want to breathe the dust. It is a known Carcinogen and Chronic Poison and one of the worst things to have in your lungs.
Many Telcom boards have a warning printed on them when components contain BeO.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 1, 2012)

It may sound boring to some, but with such a large and even surface: Why not trying to grind it down, best with a milling machine, collect the thin filings and then proceed from there?


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 1, 2012)

Geo I can and will set up a cell
Any ideas on voltage / amps?
Anode / cathode material? 
I set one up like Steve's video but one
At a time...I considered making a stainless
Steel basket as the cathode?
irons thank you I did not know that(last time I cracked them open)
:shock:
Marcel do you mean the whole chip and wouldn't that still leave all the
base metals
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## Geo (Nov 1, 2012)

i believe it was GSP that said he used a mild steel container (a steel pot or small metal bucket) and that served as the cathode and stainless steel anode basket. you wont need a basket for those, just an alligator clip. the piece will be the anode. put your sulfuric in a steel pan and hook your negative lead to the pan. clip a piece on the alligator clip and dunk it until the bubbles stop. a 12V manual battery charger will work fine.it shouldnt ever go over 10 amps. the more electrolyte you use the longer you can run the cell before you have to let it cool down. dont let it run hot or it will attack the steel and/or base metal in the piece your working on.


----------



## etack (Nov 2, 2012)

Geo said:


> hey Rob, you will have to set up a cell to do those. its way too much base metal to dissolve in AP. if you cant do it, try to find a member close enough you dont have to ship and let them do it for you, if theres enough of them.



I believe that will work on the large Cu piece. Isn't that a heatsink of sorts. I would try to unsolder the ceramic and process that in straight AR after the cell. If they unsolder nice the solder will contain gold as well.

Irons was correct in BeO http://materion.com/Products/MicroelectronicsPackagingMaterials/CeramicPackages.aspx 

Melting point	2507 °C, 2780 K, 4545 °F http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryllium_oxide

This means you should be able to heat it with a torch. I would crack them first so they don't explode :lol: 

Eric


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks Eric
I tried to unsolder it .
It didn't come out very well
Between the base and the porcelain
there is some type of epoxy or glue 
between the epoxy and porcelain is 
Where the little wings (are these contacts) set
There is nothing to unsolder :shock: 
I believe the solder may be from previous installation or maybe
Prep to install
This is what I get when I try to unsolder
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## Geo (Nov 2, 2012)

looks like a silicone based epoxy.heat resistant most definitely. maybe a wide, sharp blade between the base and the white part. a few solid taps may break the seal.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 2, 2012)

That is a big heat sink are you certain you got it hot enough?

If you did get it plenty hot it may be a ceramic adhesive. In which case bending them may be the best option.


----------



## etack (Nov 2, 2012)

De-plate them first. You don't want to burn off any gold. you need more heat.

Eric


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Yes I heated to the point of the plating
peeling off.
So yes eric do the cell first my thoughts
to, In fact I set one up but the the battery
Charger didn't work right out of the box.  
I will return it tomorrow, it is a 2/6 amp,
Should I get the 2/10 amp instead
I had the scrap yard hit one with the xrf
(It was not filed or scratched) but came back
Copper, steel, zink 
I had broke one in half and appears to be a cast like
brass.
Thanks Steyr223 Rob


----------



## etack (Nov 3, 2012)

For mine I used a power supply out a computer. -deplating cell

Whats the steal from?

once they are de-plated you can be less gentle with them. you might be able to hit them on the side with a hammer and it might break off. Do it in a box wear and a dust mask danger of BeO. than put the whole thing in AR like a CPU.

Eric


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry just turned on phone
Thanks Eric
laptop power supply works great!
Very tedious. 1 at a time

I got 12 alligator clips I am going to do a spiral
Pattern and make a simple arm to lift and reload

I am tapping with a hammer before deplating
it appears the only au left may be under the epoxy
Is this ok
also it appears the wings are contacts as when clamped
Only half the inside is deplated (fyi)
Now going against all believe ( i have not searched yet)could you point
Me to a link of what to do with black sludge
I think I know but want to be sure


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok I think I messed up
1rst. I believe it must take more current to
Run more pieces
2nd. You meant a desktop power supply not a
Laptop :roll:
3rd. Geo um...when I asked about a stainless
Steel pot you never said I couldn't use it :shock: 
4th. I new to keep the lid on but didn't
understand why now I know the affinity
To air . also it seems to be evaporating.

My pieces are coming out with black crap on them
Should I be rinsing this and the bubbling effect
doesn't kick up anymore after 6 sec
How do you deal with the little bit of acid on your
piece after pulling it out. Thanks Steyr223 Rob


----------



## Geo (Nov 5, 2012)

Rob, you can use a stainless steel pot. just dont let it run hot. hot sulfuric seems to react to the nickel and can contaminate your gold.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 5, 2012)

That black crap is probably your gold. Rinse them over another container and collect that black crap.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool thanks
It's better to find out now as I have only done
20 or so
so with leaving it open and pulling moisture out
of the air I would need to heat to evaporate the
Water
I think I should use this batch (what I have done so
Far) fir educational purposes and run through the
Complete process to end.
I will buy new sulfuric and find. A steel pot and cover
it.
Now with that said ...I weighed 2 pieces 
with all ceramic gone 1 plated, 1 deplated.
I ended up with. .26 grams :shock: 
Is that even possible? 
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## etack (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope you get the answers that you need I'm not the gold cell person as Sulfuric makes me itch. I use nitric and nuke it all. :evil: 

I did use with success a desktop power supply and a glass bowel.

Eric


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok I finally got clean rinse water
I am running the bottom of the pot through
3 coffee filters (put the rest back in the plastic
Drain cleaner Container) 
a lot of black gets past.
I then spray the contents of the filters into clean
bucket and put the stuff that got past through the
Same filters only to end up with more black
Solution :shock: 
I let settle and rig up a kick but siphon system (
Added clips at each end of hose) 8) 
I then washed with HCl here and there .
I finally consolidated all the black in the filters.
A thought....could I mix up some HCL/BLEACH
and pour it through the filters repeatedly until
There clean
thanx Steyr223 Rob
PS nitric makes me itchy :lol:


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2012)

Anybody know what a grey 
pieces around the edge of the filter are
They float and HCl does nothing to them
thanks Steyr223 Rob


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Rob, that grey stuff could be bits of the epoxy that sealed the white cap to the base. it shouldnt effect the dissolution of the gold powder. it looks like you may have overfilled the filter and washed contents back down. when filtering, try not to pour liquid to the top of the filter. you can let the filter dry and incinerate the whole mass. dont breathe the smoke from it. it will contain sulfuric acid and make sulfuric acid vapors.put ash and all in a glass container and dissolve with hcl/Cl. filter and rinse the filter. let the black ash settle and decant down to the black ash. the solution will be some shade of green (it always is) heat the solution to steaming for about a half hour and let it cool. precipitate your gold.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Geo
I had thought that was the case
I actually already sprayed all the black into
a glass container with HCL and then added probably
way to much bleach (no big deal as the bleach
Will eventually dissipate right)
I ended up with a light brown muk
let settle and was happy with the clear yellow /
Green solution .....but......
What's all the sediment on the bottom?
Thanks Steyr223. Robp

Want to make sure no au is trapped for I will
Be filtering in morning


----------



## Geo (Nov 6, 2012)

yes, it will evaporate on its own. the white precipitate may be either lead or some other sulfate. when you pour the solution off the powder, put it in a container and add some warm water. if it dissolves, its most likely lead sulfate. whatever it is, be careful with it. if it is lead, it can be absorbed through your skin.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Geo


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok how is all
Update ......did 20 chips in gold cell
Filtered out black sludge cleaned with
Hcl,, made auric chloride with HCL/Bleach
Ended up with. a sediment at the bottom (very
Thick heavy and not effected by hcl, hcl/bleach, or
warn h2o.
Filtered with charmon plug, steamed for 30 min
Dropped. With smb .
Melted with oxygen/acetylene, used borax as a flux.
This is what I got.((the bigger one.)) 1 gram
the. Smaller one is from Pcb's. .64 gram
thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## butcher (Nov 8, 2012)

Will some of that white power darken in the sun after rinsing well in water? Silver chloride is photosensitive and darkens in light to violet or black.

Sounds like you ruled out lead chloride with the boiling hot water,, if the water is hot enough and you used enough water to dissolve all of the lead chloride, lead chloride will form white needle crystals when water was is cold again, this hot water would also dissolve sodium chloride, but salt is soluble in cold water.
And you ruled out copper I chloride with the HCl, as it would have made copper II chloride in the HCl.

Silver chloride will dissolve in household ammonia, and is precipitated back out of solution with adding HCl to form silver chloride fluffy white powders.
(If using ammonia on silver chloride never dry out always acidify solution for safety)

Nice Job those little beads of gold sitting by that penny make the penny look almost worthless.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 8, 2012)

TheGoldenChild said:


> Wow nice score, have you tried reverse electroplating? Reverse electroplating looks cool and I would like to try it.


I have several hundred of similar circuits. The cap is porcelain mine are metal with two thin less than 0.0001g f platinum. Reverse electroplating is the way to go with these. Ever since i made my own cell I've been in heaven saves me loads of money not buying so much nitric acid.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you butcher
how you always seem to know just the
Way to express your answers where the
Original poster always understands
Absolutely amazes me

I shall purchase some ammonia this weekend
And play some more with my mysterious powders

And thanks for the warning. I understand nitrides
At least for that purpose ...always acidify :shock: 
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think maybe my water wasn't hot enough
when I looked at the powders (3 days later )they
were mostly dissolved (70%)

More importantly -I did around 30 of my chips and
Was pleased with the close to black stannous test
Knowing this is an indication of concentrated. Au in
My AuCl
The drop was perfect although it turned dark quickly
used 4 grams of smb
only dropped .6 grams
Now I understand some chips have more au than others
but why was my stannous test so dark
Thanks Steyr223 Rob
PS used about the same amount of hcl/bleach as
usual. Ended up with 200-300 ml before drop


----------



## Geo (Nov 13, 2012)

did you test the solution after the drop? stannous is sensitive, it can detect very tiny amounts of gold in a diluted solution. the color of the test is not a good indicator on content of dissolved metal. of coarse darker is better, but there comes a point where it cant get any darker and it sounds like .6g of gold in 200ml's of solution is pretty dark.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Geo
.
I have in the past had upwards of. 7+ grams
In about the same amount of solution, but
have never seen stannous test so dark.

That might have been back when I was having
trouble wth the stannous .

One thing I did not mention ---I did my drop
directly after steaming my AuCl, so it was
hot. 
Thanks Steyr223 Rob


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 18, 2012)

A couple more from same stock
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## butcher (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice, 
those gold beads are multiplying.
If this keeps up they will probably weight your pockets down so much, you will have a hard time walking to the bank.


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hahaha
I just got a new battery & inverter so I am
mobile again.
This one can run every power tool I own and a couple
of Au cells at the same time.
I don't need a plug in, the feeling of independence again
:lol: 
I couldn't do it with out you guys!
Thanks to everyone Steyr223 rob.


----------



## butcher (Nov 20, 2012)

Rob, I think you worked hard for that battery and inverter nice job.


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Howdy you all. Been awhile since my last post... we've had several family members go on home.
Anyway, I've been receiving some similar components, although non magnetic. 
Initial tests look good, although the AuCl has white salt that needs to be dealt with. Seemed like the plating was better than average. I was wondering if the core wasn't nickel possibly.

On a side note, it's cool how each refiner's level of expertise and knowledge has increased over the years. Just by being away and then reading recent posts compared to what I remembered of each; Just wanted to say I'm glad everyone stuck, and I'm proud of the effort put forth.
Good work men.
Jim


----------



## Geo (Dec 11, 2012)

Harvester3 said:


> Howdy you all. Been awhile since my last post... we've had several family members go on home.
> Anyway, I've been receiving some similar components, although non magnetic.
> Initial tests look good, although the AuCl has white salt that needs to be dealt with. Seemed like the plating was better than average. I was wondering if the core wasn't nickel possibly.
> 
> ...



nickel is highly magnetic. if its not copper based (copper,brass,bronze) it could be any other non-ferrous metal or alloy.how heavy are the pieces? too heavy for aluminum? zinc could not withstand the heat generated.


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well yeah...I should have thought of that. They're very heavy, although after their bath and shedding most of their pretty outside color they're 1.3 grams, which is .6 grams lighter (includes losing most of ceramic part as well as gold plate) and look like this:
I much appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2012)

I have no idea what the heat sink would be made of, I would suspect maybe a copper based compound with a fine nickel plate to plate the gold to, can you cut one of these with a pair of diagonal pliers to see if you can determine if the metal might be a copper base metal.

I tried to find datasheets but failed to find one for these, I did find Qual Comm made a lot of circuits in the AM49 series, maybe you can find the data sheet for these and get some information from that..


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

I had my "big score today" yesterday... 
Phil


----------



## Auful (Dec 12, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> I had my "big score today" yesterday...
> Phil


Phil,

Cool! Did you get one or all of those? Care to sell one? I live about 3 hours south of you!


----------



## ctgresale (Dec 12, 2012)

NICE !, I like they are on wheels, what model are those yellow ones ?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

AuFul wrote:


> Phil,
> Cool! Did you get one or all of those? Care to sell one? I live about 3 hours south of you!



Yes, I would consider selling you one. Some one at that shop also showed some interest in one, so I might end up selling some.

Yes, I bought all 5, plus another 2 of the white ones, EdgeGard EG-6320's, about 3 weeks ago. CT, I'll get you the model number for the yellow ones in a bit.

Phil

The yellow ones are, LAB PRODUCTS 30909D STAY-CLEAN L/F-B WORK BENCH FUME HOOD
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lab+products+fume+hoods&view=detail&id=1A782989F865E001907EDA00E034242E2C355D4D&first=1


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice, looks like you will be expanding the lab.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Richard!
We're putting together a 10' x 16' lab with all the proper equipment and these just came our way, so we'll make the best of them.
Phil


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 12, 2012)

butcher said:


> I have no idea what the heat sink would be made of, I would suspect maybe a copper based compound with a fine nickel plate to plate the gold to, can you cut one of these with a pair of diagonal pliers to see if you can determine if the metal might be a copper base metal.
> 
> I tried to find datasheets but failed to find one for these, I did find Qual Comm made a lot of circuits in the AM49 series, maybe you can find the data sheet for these and get some information from that..



Thanks Butcher. I haven't been able to find a data sheet either. The card the cpu was attached to looks like this. 


Non magnetic, won't cut just breaks. 
Anyway out of that batch of em I melted a button today; 4 grams. Nice, clean and shiny. I scratched it with pliers so I wanna melt again before I take a pic. 
Went really well; textbook really, which is so strange in my piece of the world I can't tell you.
Thanks again for all your all's help
Jim


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil, I am glad to hear you are fixing up a nice lab, keep us posted with its development. 


I started building a shed 8'X12' still needs finished, insulation, door, window, painting, sheetrock, and floor cover, I was thinking of working indoors in this shed, but after getting this building half done, I am having second thoughts about refining indoors, I like the open air, (rain and snow are troublesome and sometimes the cold), but as I usually have hotplates fuming almost 24Hr's a day, I do not know I want to run a fume hood all the time, I do not think I would enjoy it as much being surrounded by walls, can't see the critters roaming around, I have been thinking I may just use the building for storage and just build a roof on four post to keep the rain and snow off, and still be able to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2012)

Jim, 
4 grams sounds like a good yield, it is nice when the processes go smoothly, will be waiting for that picture, in the picture of the circuit boards it looks like some of the through holes have a little gold in them (hard to tell), did you get an idea of what base metal the heat sinks were?


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello guys
Phil that's funny when I saw the pic
I thought wow!! "You could make a fume hood with that"
 
Jim nice, did you do that from just the chips or the boards
Sorry if you already answerd that, I will have to go
Re read the 1rst page
Hey butcher if it would shed some light I will
Send you a pm of the company that makes this
Stuff,most of which looks to be prefabbed at the
business itself and then re-engineered to overcome
Problems.
Thanks Steyr223 rob
PS Half of the chips and boards are covered over with
There own number's, so refrencing may be difficult.


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 13, 2012)

butcher said:


> Jim,
> 4 grams sounds like a good yield, it is nice when the processes go smoothly, will be waiting for that picture, in the picture of the circuit boards it looks like some of the through holes have a little gold in them (hard to tell), did you get an idea of what base metal the heat sinks were?




Thanks
No I've not determined base metals yet. They didn't do much dissolve/precip while in the leach.
I guess the photo isn't the best but the card is completely covered in foil... Gonna run some of those next.
Thanks again. Merry Christmas


----------



## etack (Dec 13, 2012)

Harvester3 said:


> I guess the photo isn't the best but the card is completely covered in foil... Gonna run some of those next.




You can run the whole board in a reverse plating cell the will be done real quick that way. The parts that aren't connected can be done with a probe attached to your cell. I did some cell boards like that for fun and the stripped real clean and fast.

Eric


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep I thought it might do well in a cell. I moved my shop awhile back and we're just now getting to where I can recover/refine anything. As yet haven't built a cell, and as I get older I find my head needs reminding more and more on the different process'. 
I'll study up on it and give er a try. We're receiving these units from a trucking outfit here, and still have around 500 to go. Nice units.
Jim


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 13, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> Hello guys
> Phil that's funny when I saw the pic
> I thought wow!! "You could make a fume hood with that"
> 
> ...



Hey
The 4 grams came frome the little heat sink/cpus in the pic. Purty good plate on em I thought. The boards should be as good though... Hope.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 14, 2012)

Erased do to accidentally quoting myself


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 14, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> My boards were soldered to a 3/8" thick copper heat
> Sink which left a whole side of solder. I can see spots
> Under the solder side that lead me to believe they
> Are fully plated
> ...


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2012)

:lol: Erased do to accidentally quoting myself :lol: 

steyr223, some reason I found this very funny.


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2012)

many men repeat themselves-repeat themselves-repeat themselves-repeat themselves-......................


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2012)

Phil,

The hoods are beautiful but, since they're stainless, they would soon be rust buckets when using HCl or AR unless they were coated with something. Also, they would have to be modified for fume removal. I would think the HEPA particulate filters would be worthless for acid fumes. In other words, as they sit, I can't see them working for acid work.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 14, 2012)

Butcher .Geo. you guys got me laughing
A real Abbott and castello.!

What I did was hit the quote instead of edit
Then I fixed (edited the quote) the mistake
Still believing I was just editing the original post

Then when posted took me for a loop
When i finally figured it out I came to realize
The original post still had mistakes so I deleted it
So to speak.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Chris!
I know they do rust fast, but I couldn't pass the deal! We'll be using some parts in our new lab and the rest will be scrapped.

On another note, we just picked up a couple of HP servers; also a Philips server, plus 225 Dell Pc's.
The pic's is of two of 12 panels from the Philips. I can't find any information on the Philips MAG1 ceramic cpu's, nor the PEARL, or SMAC, CHARL, PROF. 
Some of the other boards have i486's & i960, but those Philips... I hope someone can help me with some information on them.

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## etack (Dec 19, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Chris!
> I know they do rust fast, but I couldn't pass the deal! We'll be using some parts in our new lab and the rest will be scrapped.



You might get them to last longer with a Teflon spay paint.

You always get some nice boards.

Eric


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Man, nice looking boards.
The old stuff is getting sparse these days, although seems like Cisco, Sun, etc still deck their hardware out fairly well.
Thought I'd upload a pic of the button I recovered from those little Quallcom units


----------



## Geo (Dec 19, 2012)

hey Phil, when searching on info for those chips, search for microcontroller or microprocessor. they are not classified as CPU's.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Geo; I learned something new today! 8) 
After knowing, from the information shared in this great forum, the goodies that were hidden in the servers, I was able to outbid the scrapper! :mrgreen: 

Nice button Harvester!


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice boards
I need to start investing
I am getting tired of doing so much for so little

This came from my cell at 2 full days of prep And work. 
2.3 grams m
aybe 1 more gram dropped out
Last night and maybe 1.5 grams in solution 
And I still got like 200lbs of these couplers with
4 pencil size pins(week plating 5 seconds in cell)

Don't get me wrong I am not complaining, I am
Very thankful for you guys and the form or I would
Really be dead
As this is what I planned is paying for my fuel pump
thanks Steyr223. Rob


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oops forgot these


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2012)

Too bad we couldn't have been there to give you a hand with that fuel pump, that would have been a nice lump of gold to keep in your pocket.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks butcher
Couldn't of read that at a better time

My flask broke at the neck 
Apparently my brake bleeder sat to long with acid
And my pants! Well lets just say sulfuric doesn't agree
With my cloths:lol:
I will buy a protective apron of some sort when I'm
Up and running

I see the different aspects now between a hobbyist and
a full time refiner
Now I think I understand why Harold is so hard on
Safety and proper procedure.
What the weekend refiner gets away with can in no way
be the same for full time
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2012)

Spent the day taking apart some of the servers. I did a quick test on a 6.75 in. piece of "silver" wire that has plated gold connectors on each end. There was 1 gram of the mesh that tested + for silver. Tomorrow will do further testing on the wire. We have 250 feet of such wire! 
I still scratch my head when I remember that the items were referred to as "storage units"... :shock: Some storage units! :mrgreen: 
Phil


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 21, 2012)

Phil,

In computer lingo, 'storage' means hard drive space, as in digital storage unit. Data centers used by large businesses and government agencies require centralized storage (hard drive space) for their data so that multiple users can work off of the same data sets. The storage units also provide redundancy of data for fault tolerance in case of failure of the hardware.

Steve


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 21, 2012)

Phil
Is that wire all silver
What would be the purpose
Is it really that much more fault tolerent than copper
Just curios
Thanks Steyr223 Rob


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 21, 2012)

> Phil,
> In computer lingo, 'storage' means hard drive space, as in digital storage unit. Data centers used by large businesses and government agencies require centralized storage (hard drive space) for their data so that multiple users can work off of the same data sets. The storage units also provide redundancy of data for fault tolerance in case of failure of the hardware.
> Steve


Thank you, Steve, I learned something new today! 8) 

Rob, I really don't now if is all silver or not... I just used the silver testing solution and got a positive. I need to run a test thru nitric so to know the percentage. But I'm overloaded with all kinds of work, so it'll be a while! :shock: 

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## scrappile (Dec 22, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Chris!
> I know they do rust fast, but I couldn't pass the deal! We'll be using some parts in our new lab and the rest will be scrapped.
> 
> On another note, we just picked up a couple of HP servers; also a Philips server, plus 225 Dell Pc's.
> ...




Simple Media Access. Controller (SMAC) I would guess on the Japan chips think I saw philips has a two wire protocal for networks 

looks like some gold plated RF connectors on e003 pict [stt]may be for some wireless access points[/stt]--is this from a hospital :?:


Edit to add 

looks like it might be a BOARD for Integris V5000 from philips, if you X-ray parts now you could store them 
maybe or post some part numbers on a medical equipment site to see if any interest, Happy Holidays


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Keith!
I really don't know if its from a hospital, but it sure seems to be a lot high grade components, so maybe it is...
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## scrappile (Dec 23, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Hi Keith!
> I really don't know if its from a hospital, but it sure seems to be a lot high grade components, so maybe it is...
> Thanks!
> Phil



the hex code on the corner DFFD comes back as a philips board, doubt if much about the components can be found easy, i just ran numbers from the picture , not sure what you handle in the shop but should be converter and power cards in the rack , think I heard somebody X-rays parts and they may want some components ,


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

The power unit is heavy duty stuff, the copper wires coming in to power the unit and inside was heavy gauge, too; S.S. bolts all over...
I'll post some more pic's later today.
Thank Keith!
Phil


----------



## scrappile (Dec 23, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> The power unit is heavy duty stuff, the copper wires coming in to power the unit and inside was heavy gauge, too; S.S. bolts all over...
> I'll post some more pic's later today.
> Thank Keith!
> Phil



I would have that stuff all kinds of apart, :lol: 

Had a HP UPS for a server, 300lbs of batteries, and the hardware is nice having forlater , Butcher may need an A/C inverter out of there too,.. :!:


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 24, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> Spent the day taking apart some of the servers. I did a quick test on a 6.75 in. piece of "silver" wire that has plated gold connectors on each end. There was 1 gram of the mesh that tested + for silver. Tomorrow will do further testing on the wire. We have 250 feet of such wire!
> I still scratch my head when I remember that the items were referred to as "storage units"... :shock: Some storage units! :mrgreen:
> Phil


Hey Phil,
I recovered that same wire from imaging machines (ultrasound). The data sheet I came up with for the machine spec'd copper core silver wire; if I remember right it came out to something like 60-40 or 70-30 silver to copper.
Silver provides a much cleaner signal apparently.
Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 24, 2012)

> if I remember right it came out to something like 60-40 or 70-30 silver to copper.


That's encouraging news, Jim! I might have some 8 oz of silver... if my math is right! :mrgreen: 
Thanks!
Phil


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2012)

My math always seems to figure more than I ever get.
It is kind of like the glittering gold in the gold pan aways look like more than it weighs.


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 25, 2012)

So, if some of this wire found its way into Hcl/hp leach, the black particles that fell would be silver chloride, which is not the easiest form of silver to work with, right? 
Short of springing for nitric (145.00/2 litres), which process would be advised for recovering the silver from this wire?
Thanks


----------



## Geo (Dec 26, 2012)

Harvester3 said:


> So, if some of this wire found its way into Hcl/hp leach, the black particles that fell would be silver chloride, which is not the easiest form of silver to work with, right?
> Short of springing for nitric (145.00/2 litres), which process would be advised for recovering the silver from this wire?
> Thanks



ive experimented with silver plated pins in AP before. the silver passivates in AP solution as long as you dont agitate and very little AgCl is formed. it may not work with wire because theres no entry point for the solution unless it cut in small pieces.


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess nitric it is. Anyone have a good diagram of a distillation rig?


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2012)

common distilling labware.

here is one of the kits they sell on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chemistry-Lab-Glassware-Kit-Distillation-Apparatus-Lab-Glass-/170949807454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cd670d5e


----------



## Harvester3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Butcher


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 5, 2013)

Today I had another little" big score"! A new 22"W x 36"L x 26"H stainless hood. It was selling for $15.00, but someone beat me to it!  
So I offered him $25.00 for it... now its mine! :mrgreen: 
I'm re-modeling my work area, so my melting corner is going to look nice! 8) 
Phil


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys hows the refining 
I will try to make this painless as possable

What do you think 
Any ideas on what ti do and the best process 
Fingers CuCl, goldbacks sulfuric cell,plastic chips patnors process, ect, or resale what kind of yields. 

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 28, 2014)

Having trouble posting pics


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 28, 2014)

More later


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 28, 2014)

nice boards! I would think maybe 10 grams?


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 28, 2014)

Um....a you got me
10 grams per boards or for all
Or per/chip :mrgreen: 

I took apart some computer/monitors that had printer paper and looks llike round 6 or 9 pin serial adapters they
Say. ECG/resp a pic of a heart anyways point is these boards must be from medical

There are boards with an air hose attatched to something that looks good for the sulfuric cell

I will post more pics tonight
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 29, 2014)

Any one
I just wrote a whole hour and it didnt post
Can anyone give me an idea what these boards are worth 
Yeilds and if sold outright what a fair price would be.

If i removed all the chips would i incinerate and use 
Patnors process 
I cant really incinerateon that kind of sscale out of my truck
Maybe toll refining?

This is the best quality for quantity ti date
And i just don't want to mess it up 

Any and all comments would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks steyr223rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 29, 2014)

For some reason i believe this should have been
Posted under a new thread i fear this one is being skipped
Over 
I will wait a day thank you for your time
Have a nice night steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 30, 2014)

More. Pics 
My connection is screaming


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not an expert, but those look like control and logic boards out of a EMC mass storage disk array. Are there any of the memory boards in the lot?


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure what do they look like


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 31, 2014)

Chips can be funky. Usually those two sided one's are low yield. But who knows what they were made out of. 

Break one apart with some cutters. The metal will have a coat on it for where it binds to legs or the center of the processor. Coatings can be silver, gold, palladium. Where some chips will have actually gold or silver wires. So I would think you have low yield which means a lot of time and effort for maybe a small yield. Break some apart and see what you find. The data sheet probably won't tell you much on those. Unless you have a pallet of those boards it's probably not worth getting it refined by an outside company. If you do it yourself send patnor $5 for his PDF. And make yourself a little sluic with corregated tubing. Search on the forum for it. Save yourself some hours. Do the incineration in the middle of the night if your worried about neighbors. That's what I do. The hard part is getting the coatings off the magnetic pieces. A recent topic called "the beads are great" has some good info on that.


----------



## joubjonn (Mar 31, 2014)

Those blue things on your boards. Break one with a hammer. I think they have some gold plated parts in them, if they are what I think they are. Hammer should shatter it.


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks joubjonn
Its not so much my neighbors 
I cant really set up being i stay in my truck
Most of my friends wifes dont allow any more chemicals 
Let alone fire :shock: 

I have sent tyler a pm being he is only an hour away from me.
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks joubjonn
I broke open one of the non soldered chips i think an prom
(No eye for reprogramming or it be an eprom)not sure but it definitely looks brassy(i am color blind but i do see gold 
Very well it just looks like brass or shiney copper)
The wires from the chip to leg for sure are gold

Now in the sun for sure.all gold but only the bottom part of the chip( where the bonding wires meet)the top of the little square is silver. 
and all the bonding wires are not the microscopic ones they are flat and definitely plated (when pulling apart the black plastick to see inside the gold scraped away to a silver surface


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2014)

Steyr please tell me you kept a note of the exact chip type before you smashed it up mate? 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

I did not spaceships but i plan on
Writing a rather lengthy report if i am to smash thousands of chips

On another not i took one of the boards and started checking
24 pin. A9418AF
29F52SPC
All of the flat metal is plated nicely in the plastic. Fot this
Particular board this is 50+% of the totsl chips i count 54
Thanks steyr223


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Rob

I'm beginning to keep this kid of data with regards to the good and back flatpacks, so happy to share with you mate because this really helps.

Jon


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not a problem 
I would want to share info on the grf to pay back
All the help i have recieved here
Anyways its just the right thing to do

But

There are so many chips sooner or later i will become frustetated and........will see
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 31, 2014)

anybody know if Tyler went on vacation


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2014)

sure Rob, everything's welcome to be posted on here mate.

Jon

ps No haven't seen Tyler for a while either maybe he's on a beach somewhere hot.


----------



## steyr223 (Feb 12, 2016)

How is everyone 
Its been a couple of minutes since my last post

When it rains it pours....
Came across over 2200lbs of power supplys with fingers ....unfortunately i only had time to snap of 640 of the fingers being 4lbs 
I dropped last night - perfect text book reaction ...completely clear liquid within 10 minutes....

Anyways this post was due to not the above but i finally after 2 years of waiting received the chips
The same ones at the very start of this thread
And again 483 of them 
I set up a different type of sulfuric cell this time (more mobile less chance of spillage .

I Will post some pics in a few days
Steyr223 rob


----------



## ssabovic (Feb 12, 2016)

just to let you know, this porcelain could be beryllium oxide ceramics , mask is not bad idea.
regards,


----------



## steyr223 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes that was all discussed at the very start of this thread but thank you.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey Rob. good to see you.

Did you get any results from this original large batch that you could share? 

Jon


----------



## steyr223 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey jon (where'd the h go)

Actually if your talking about the same chips than it 
Seems like it's always around 480 on that note about
20 chips yield 1 gram of gold consistently (only in sulfuric cell after
Knocking of the ceramics)(still a small amount of gold left)

If your talking about all the boards with the 1000's
Of ic's than no I am sorry my buddy listed them and 
A salvage yard swooped within a day or 2 .
$500.00 if I remember right.

Remember this is all done in the field out of my truck
So yields are going to be lower than others.

With that all said I pulled 6.5 grams and 1gram so
Far of the 4lbs of fingers still have more dust and have not
Filtered my CuCl yet only mildly decanted

I bought a new phone and the old one has the pics sorry
I will try to transferI.

Thanks steyr223 rob 
Ps so far.I have processed 70 chips in my cell
How much gold can 1 gal of H2SO4 hold .


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 20, 2016)

steyr223 said:


> How much gold can 1 gal of H2SO4 hold .


Rob, the sulfuric acid doesn't hold any gold. As soon as it dissolves and moves away from the parent metal and the anode, it precipitates back out as the fine black powder. The limit to how much you can process in your cell before you have to clean it out depends on how your cell is set up. As the metallic gold powder settles and builds up on the bottom, it will eventually rise to a point where it causes a short between your material/basket and your cathode. That's why you don't want your basket or cathode reaching all the way to the bottom. The deeper your container, and the higher the basket and cathode are from the bottom, the more you can process before cleanout. You could conceivably raise the basket and the cathode as the powder level rises and continue using it till there's no clear acid left.

Dave


----------



## steyr223 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Dave
I am not using a clear container for my cell
I am using a 2 gal white bucket with a so called spill proof lid
Which I put inside of a 5 gal bucket with same type of lid
I use a led anode

This method allows me to have way less chance
Of spillage out in the field and as far as I know keeps moisture
Out for at least 2 weeks maybe longer

The reason I ask is that the black slimes seam a little more
Prevalent this time and seams to be getting thicker

But, thank you I didn't think of the shorting out
That will help when I try to start my truck 

Steyr223 rob


----------

